# Which pan?



## renee (Sep 29, 2005)

I am trying to make an upside down German Choc. cake for a birthday and every recepie uses a sheet cake pan,
I would like to use rounds....is this possible? Any suggestions?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't see a problem with it... I woulld go ahead with a round pan!!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Renee,
Welcome to DC! 

I second Licia, don't see why it wouldn't work, just line the tin first for easy removal.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 29, 2005)

I would guess that two 8 or 9 inch round pans would equal one 13x9 inch pan.  Try to keep the square inches of pan about the same so the cake would be the same thickness.  To compare baking times, check the directions on a box of cake mix and note the time given for each size pan so you can adjust the time you bake your two rounds, which I'm guessing would be a few minutes less than a cake baked in one larger pan.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking, renee.  You've already gotten some very good answers here but I'm going to move your post to the Desserts thread.


----------



## corazon (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's a link to a recipe using 3 9-inch round pans.
http://cake.allrecipes.com/az/GrmnChcltCkIII.asp
Good luck!


----------



## jkath (Sep 29, 2005)

For another idea, whenever I make pineapple upside down cake, I cook it in an oven-proof skillet. It's much larger in diameter than a round pan, and because the sides are thicker than reg. cake pans, it seems to cook more evenly. I don't see why it wouldn't work for your cake.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 30, 2005)

> For another idea, whenever I make pineapple upside down cake, I cook it in an oven-proof skillet. It's much larger in diameter than a round pan, and because the sides are thicker than reg. cake pans, it seems to cook more evenly. I don't see why it wouldn't work for your cake.


That is an awesome idfea Jkath, where did you pick that up from...or did is it your own? Either way this neat tip is getting jotted down for future ref!


----------

